# Supersix Evo 2014 + Chris King or CeramicSpeed bottom bracket + Caad Spidering crank



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

Does anyone here have their Evo installed with a Chris King or CeramicSpeed bottom bracket along with the cannondale spidering crankset? 

I still need to get the spindle which is the 109mm version (not 104mm) but I want to know if I will still need the drive and non-drive spacer for these bottom brackets (which is required/included if you use the cannondale bottom bracket kit).


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I can't answer your tech question because I'm a fool on mechanics, and I let my wrench handle it. But I will say this: CeramicSpeed bottom bracket bearings? YES. YES. YES.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Any ceramic bearings whether for Headset or BB are marketing gimmicks.
They will only lighten your wallet and have no effect on performance.

Just get a set of Hawk racing bearings and be done. Those will outlast anything else in the market.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

veloci1 said:


> Any ceramic bearings whether for Headset or BB are marketing gimmicks.
> They will only lighten your wallet and have no effect on performance.


It's true that they will lighten your wallet. It is false to state they "have no effect on performance." But don't take my word for it: buy Ceramic Speed bearings for your BB and go for a few rides with them. Then let us know what you think.


----------

